# Lets see your shelving / storage, need ideas



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been tasked on organizing the garage better, yes I have too much and will be thinning out things that sit longer than two years, maybe... By compiling a few Pentrest storage ideas so far I've came up with rolling shelves to convert wasted space into a compact storage. 1x12 rolling shelf on far left is just random spaces that fits spray paint cans and various gallon jugs. 1x12 shelf on rt is half fixed with sliding trash and collapsible hanging rod. The middle shelf is undetermined at this point its 10" wide, currently thinking about making a rolling peg board for wrenches and various hand tools but open to some needed suggestions from those who organize better than me lol. Please advise on thoughts or what you would have if given the chance.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

After taking a lil break on this one (wife says I prefer to have 4-8 projects going at a time) I started back fresh last week. Started off making the remaining rolling frame and decided to added peg board. I think the hardest part of the whole project is adding the pegs and laying it out so things look right.. Might be done with that part in next few years but cant visualize it at this time lol.. : /


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bumping this. Yours looks pretty good. Anyone else have some ideas?


----------

